# Waters breaking but no contractions



## crazydiamond

My waters broke last night just when I was going to bed and have continued to drip ever since. They have a pinkish tinge but I have read this is nothing to be concerned about - just the mucus plug.

I have however had no sign of any contractions although it may be hard to tell as my bump is always continuously hard - I think due to lots of raspberry leaf tea.

After a reasonable night's sleep I am now trying to be active and bouncing on my ball to get labour started but nothing yet. 

I am wondering if I should let my midwife know. My concern is that in this area they have quite a strict policy where they try to get you into hospital within 24 hours of waters breaking if nothing has happened and then induce you. I have read elsewhere that as long as I don't do anything to introduce infection (e.g. sex, inspections etc) it should be fine to wait longer but I don't want to do anything that might put my baby at risk. What do you think I should do?


----------



## lozzy21

I personaly would ring your MW and make her aware. No one can force you to go into hospital but thse guidlines are there for a reason. If your contractions dont start and you leave it too long to go into hospital they may want to give your LO antibiotics which they give intravenously through a canular, making your stay longer.

Some people say to not sit on your ball and just carry on as normal as your more likly to go into labour when your relaxed and not thinking about it. Thinking about it will get you excited which realises adrenalin (sp?) which stops or slows down labour.


----------



## flubdub

I would definately ring your mw, and agree 100% with the above ^
Good luck! :flower:


----------



## crazydiamond

I rang the midwife and she immediately came out. She did an internal examination and a sweep and thought that just the hind waters had gone and that I was 2cm dilated. 

Despite this she still considered that it was necessary to book me in for an induction tomorrow in case things had not started by then.

Is it possible however that things have already started to get me dilated to 2cm but that I am just not feeling them? Also can I refuse the induction? - presumably I could just ask the hospital to monitor me and give me a scan to check the forewaters are still intact and to monitor my temperature etc.


----------



## lozzy21

crazydiamond said:


> I rang the midwife and she immediately came out. She did an internal examination and a sweep and thought that just the hind waters had gone and that I was 2cm dilated.
> 
> Despite this she still considered that it was necessary to book me in for an induction tomorrow in case things had not started by then.
> 
> Is it possible however that things have already started to get me dilated to 2cm but that I am just not feeling them? Also can I refuse the induction? - presumably I could just ask the hospital to monitor me and give me a scan to check the forewaters are still intact and to monitor my temperature etc.

Yep it is possible thats somethings happining but you cant feel it, i just had back ache up to 8cm. You can refuse induction but your temp is only an indication of if you get an infection, your LO can still get one and you be fine.


----------



## Janidog

My waters broke on a Wednesday night and at the time i was 4cm, my midwife knew i wanted a home birth and said that i can be at home for up to 48hrs, but unfortunately i got to the Friday morning and contractions were not regular and i was in lots of pain (baby was back to back) I was still only 4cm with a deadline of 23.00, i knew this baby wasn't going to be out by then, so i opted to go in to hospital, they sped up my contractions when it turned out that i had meconium on my panty liner, after being in the hospital for 5hrs my heart rate drop quite quickly and my temperature shoot up, and eventually LO was well and truly stuck and eventually i had to have an emergency c-section under GA - during all this time LO was quite happy and chilled, it was me that wasn't coping :dohh: 

We both had to stay in hospital for 5 lllllloooooonnnnnngggggg days on antibiotics


----------



## Rmar

I like this blog as it is very evidence based plus with anecdotal evidence

https://midwifethinking.com/2010/09/10/pre-labour-rupture-of-membranes-impatience-and-risk/

Here is the summary:



> Summary
> 
> There is no increased risk of infection for the baby following pre-labour rupture of membranes. There is a slight increased risk of uterine infection for the mother. Uterine infection can be diagnosed and treated if it occurs. Giving antibiotics in labour &#8216;just in case&#8217; is not supported by current evidence and may cause problems for baby and mother. Women need adequate information on which to base their decisions regarding the management, or not, of this situation. Women who choose to wait for labour should be supported and encouraged to do so. Babies should not be removed from their mothers on a &#8216;just in case&#8217; basis.

Do remember that the time for waiting for waters to break has been reduced from 72 hours with no strong evidence of better outcomes. I would refuse the induction for today/tomorrow depending on what time it is where you are and leave it a day. That doesn't mean you can't be monitored to check that you and the baby are going fine in the process but labour will more than likely begin on it's own.


----------



## Jenniflower

That's an interesting read Rmar, thanks for that. :thumbup:


----------



## Freya

Rmar said:


> I like this blog as it is very evidence based plus with anecdotal evidence
> 
> https://midwifethinking.com/2010/09/10/pre-labour-rupture-of-membranes-impatience-and-risk/
> 
> Here is the summary:
> 
> 
> 
> Summary
> 
> There is no increased risk of infection for the baby following pre-labour rupture of membranes. There is a slight increased risk of uterine infection for the mother. Uterine infection can be diagnosed and treated if it occurs. Giving antibiotics in labour just in case is not supported by current evidence and may cause problems for baby and mother. Women need adequate information on which to base their decisions regarding the management, or not, of this situation. Women who choose to wait for labour should be supported and encouraged to do so. Babies should not be removed from their mothers on a just in case basis.
> 
> Do remember that the time for waiting for waters to break has been reduced from 72 hours with no strong evidence of better outcomes. I would refuse the induction for today/tomorrow depending on what time it is where you are and leave it a day. That doesn't mean you can't be monitored to check that you and the baby are going fine in the process but labour will more than likely begin on it's own.Click to expand...

Brilliant post! Also read the NICE guidelines for yourself and go armed to the midwife to say that actually you nned to have your baby in your arms after 72 hours of waters breaking. This happened to me, waters broke but contractions didn't follow until 24 hours later. COuld not have my birth centre birth and when I arrived at hospital I was told I needed to be induced. Stuff that! I quted the NICE guidelines and they backed off and let me labour. I permitted external monitoring of bubs to ensure no distress, and she was fine. I also permitted IV antibiotics as I had a slight temp. I laboured normally and naturally and baby was born healthy and well. 

You'll be fine too, I have no doubt xxx


----------



## billy2mm

my waters broke about 20 hours before my eldest was born and he was a crash section under GA and he spent 4 days in NICU on a drip and getting anribiotics as did i. i would be better safe than sorry coz things with me went down hill very rapidly - less than 5 mins from them realising there was a problem to baby being born with an APGAR for 4!!!

having said that my sil waters broke nearly 48 hours before my neice was born and they were both fine!

and to add i was given antibiotics as a precaution from 12 hours after my waters broke and then every 4 hours there after.


----------



## Mervs Mum

My waters broke with no contractions with both #2 and #3. With #3 nothing happened for 10 hours so I did a little gyrating and gentle bouncing on my ball and soon enough things got going. Both times the babies were totally fine when monitored and right after birth.


----------



## Janidog

billy2mm said:


> my waters broke about 20 hours before my eldest was born and he was a crash section under GA and he spent 4 days in NICU on a drip and getting anribiotics as did i. i would be better safe than sorry coz things with me went down hill very rapidly - less than 5 mins from them realising there was a problem to baby being born with an APGAR for 4!!!
> 
> having said that my sil waters broke nearly 48 hours before my neice was born and they were both fine!
> 
> and to add i was given antibiotics as a precaution from 12 hours after my waters broke and then every 4 hours there after.

I had an infection and yet a friend of mine who had a home birth, whos waters broke 72hrs before she had a contraction had no infection and had a lovely home birth - i was so jealous


----------



## Sweetie

My little girl ended up in the NICU with an infection because my waters had broken and I hadn't started contracting. I was induced and it ended in an emergency section as she didn't have the correct "approach" (I think it was because of the induction) I waited about 18 hours before seeking medical attention after I started leaking. We didn't do anything that should have led to an infection, I think that sometimes they just happen. I didn't read the rest of the posts (skimmed) but as long as you are comfortable with the choices you are making I'd let your midwife know and go from there..


----------



## PeanutBean

I'm looking at this right now as my waters went (with contractions starting right away) last time and I was made to go to hospital at 18 hours for antibiotics. I now know this is not the recommendation in many ways.

I've now had a positive swab for group b strep so initially mws said I had to go in fir antibiotics as soon as labour starts. Also not the recommendations.

I am going to refuse to go in on these grounds and instead am going to agree to antibiotics at home after 18 hours of ruptured membranes if that happens. You could try insisting on the same if they are worried about infection. They just have to send someone qualified to do the cannula and you can get a prescription from your gp for the meds.

I'm astonished they did an internal as this potentially increases the risk of infection by moving bacteria from the vagina to the uterus. My mws certainly wouldn't do one last time. When I did get one about 14 hours later it was a mistake as a new ms misread the notes, thought my waters had gone 12 hours later and she wouldn't have done it otherwise.


----------



## billy2mm

Janidog said:


> billy2mm said:
> 
> 
> my waters broke about 20 hours before my eldest was born and he was a crash section under GA and he spent 4 days in NICU on a drip and getting anribiotics as did i. i would be better safe than sorry coz things with me went down hill very rapidly - less than 5 mins from them realising there was a problem to baby being born with an APGAR for 4!!!
> 
> having said that my sil waters broke nearly 48 hours before my neice was born and they were both fine!
> 
> and to add i was given antibiotics as a precaution from 12 hours after my waters broke and then every 4 hours there after.
> 
> I had an infection and yet a friend of mine who had a home birth, whos waters broke 72hrs before she had a contraction had no infection and had a lovely home birth - i was so jealousClick to expand...


i know - my sil got a natural birth just gas and air and was up walking right away where as it took me 2 days to be able to get out of bed without fainting!!! i remember the nurses managing to get me to the bathroom then everything went funny, i heard ringing and everything went black and i felt myself being literally dragged back to the bed coz i had faintied! everytime i tried to stand up those first few days i got the same ringing in the ears then blacking out!

my 2nd section was so easy - up and about less than 24 hours later with minimul pain!


----------



## crazydiamond

Sorry for my delay in thanking you all for your replies - I have been having my baby and thankfully it all went pretty much to plan with no induction. I have posted my birth story below.


On Wednesday 5th January at 10.30pm, the day before the babys due date I was in bed with my partner discussing whether we should put a mattress protector down in case my waters broke. While we were having this discussion I felt my waters pop. I tried to sleep that night but was very excited so I did not get much sleep. In the morning I debated whether to let the local midwifery team know and at 9.30am I phoned them. A midwife came out immediately and despite my reluctance due to the possibly of infection performed an internal check and sweep with the aim of getting things started. I had not had any contractions and she considered it was necessary to phone the hospital to book me in for an induction if labour was not established by midday the next day which I was not happy about especially as only the hind waters had broken and NICE guidelines give 96 hours leeway for induction for premature rupture of membranes.

Following her visit my partner and I decided the best thing to do would be to relax and we went out for lunch and had a long walk. In the afternoon after returning home John lit a fire and we snuggled up on the sofa and burnt Clary Sage and I drank Raspberry Leaf tea. 

At around 16.30 I started to feel mild contractions but tried to stay active and used my TENS machine. At 19.00 my partner decided to start setting up the birth pool. He then discovered that it did not have a pump and made a last minute trip to Halfords 10 minutes before it closed to pick on up. Unfortunately they only had a manual one and he spent the next two hours getting very hot and sweaty pumping it up. At 8pm I called the hospital to request that they sent out a midwife as the contractions had got much stronger. The midwife arrived at around 9pm and gave me an internal exam which confirmed I was 1-2cm dilated and my cervix was soft. She stayed for a couple of hours and told me to take paracetamol and to try to get some sleep.

I was not able to sleep as by then my contractions were stronger and I got in the birth pool. We requested that another midwife came out at around 3am and she confirmed that I was 3 cm dilated before she left. I remained in the birth pool and at 7am called for a third midwife who arrived at 8am. By the time she arrived I was completely exhausted having not slept for 2 days and did not feel I was making any progress. 

This midwife took a very relaxed attitude and helped me to rest by getting me some additional gas and air and suggesting that I went to bed for a little while. She spoke with the hospital (who had wanted me to be induced and were now very keen that she should break my forewaters whilst only partially dilated) and helped buy me some more time. By midday thanks to her relaxed approach I had recovered some strength but my contractions had almost stopped and I was still only 5cm dilated. I tried more Raspberry Leaf tea, Clary Sage and also nipple stimulation. The later immediately produced very strong contractions and I soon became 9 cm dilated. I then agreed that the midwife could break my forewaters and I got in the birthing pool at around 5pm. I did not really experience transition and the second stage was very quick as I think by then I just wanted to meet my baby and pushed very hard using gas and air.

Baby James was born in the pool at 5.50pm on Friday 7th January, a very healthy little boy weighing 9lb 2oz with agpar scores of 9-10. Despite his size I did not tear badly and only needed 3 small stitches  I think thanks to perennial massage, the softening effect of the pool and the lack of coached pushing which meant that I could time the pushing to suit my body. I caught James as he emerged and held him for a few minutes while in the pool until the chord had stopped pulsating and was cut by my partner. 

I had wanted a natural third stage however unfortunately on leaving the pool I fainted and the midwife felt it was safer to give me syntometrine to speed up the delivery of the placenta. The placenta was delivered 5 minutes later while I was lying on the floor next to the pool. Because my blood pressure and pulse were low I was also put on a on a drip. Blood tests confirmed my iron was very low and I was prescribed iron tablets. When I later felt strong enough to move the midwife helped me to establish breastfeeding. The midwifes stayed with us to around 11pm to help clean up and to give me three stitches. 

Overall the birth was more painful and drawn out than I had anticipated however it was well worth every minute and went pretty much to plan. I only narrowly escaped the need for a transfer to hospital and a catalogue of interventions thanks to the brilliant efforts of the midwife who remained with us throughout the birth. My partner and I have just enjoyed our first night at home with our new baby who is really well and sleeping and feeding brilliantly. I am still a bit shaky due to lack of sleep, food and blood loss but recovering well in the comfort of our home.


----------



## PeanutBean

Wonderful!! Congratulations!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Congrats! x


----------



## aliss

Ahh nevermind my advice! LOL! Just saw the above, congrats :)


----------



## billy2mm

congrats and welcome to the world baby james!


----------



## Jenniflower

CONGRATS HUN! :hugs:


----------



## SmokyJoe78

Congratulations :happydance: to you and your OH!

What a fantastic and inspirational birth story - thanks for sharing :flower:


----------



## Bournefree

So pleased for you! That is amazing!!! Well done you, and your MW sounds wonderfully supportive! x


----------

